# LED High Bay



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know much about lighting design, but one supply house in town here has helped me out with lighting design now and then in the past. Well, this week I go looking for help and they no longer provide that service / support. 



So I hack around a little with Sylvania's online calculator and make a call to support and I feel like I picked out a pretty good light that will do what we need it to do, the 74839. 



Nobody local stocks this, so before I go to the wolves and source these online, anybody have any opinions up or down about this light, or suggest a better alternative with similar specs? 



https://smhttp-ssl-40934.nexcesscdn.net/specsheets/sylvania-linear-high-bay.pdf


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

splatz said:


> I don't know much about lighting design, but one supply house in town here has helped me out with lighting design now and then in the past. Well, this week I go looking for help and they no longer provide that service / support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many lumen fixture were you looking at 
I have installed a lot of Max Lighting and Nicor Lighting LED Highbay with motion sensors, they are actually use the same frame and are about 1' x 2' 
If money is no concern, I like the GE and Flex but they are a bit pricey


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

electricalwiz said:


> How many lumen fixture were you looking at
> I have installed a lot of Max Lighting and Nicor Lighting LED Highbay with motion sensors, they are actually use the same frame and are about 1' x 2'
> If money is no concern, I like the GE and Flex but they are a bit pricey


Thanks I will check out those brands. The Sylvania I picked out is 13,000 lumens, that's bright enough and then some if I did the calculations right. Online pricing is about $250 - $300.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the UFO style high bays. Single point mounting and completely sealed. We've used the ATG helix fixture which I really like. They have a 10 year warranty too which I haven't really seen much elsewhere. We pay less than $200 for a 20,000 lumen light as well.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've gone to the UFO style too. Run MC w/TL receps at each light, laser all the points and put in a eye bolt then come back and clip the fixtures up.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

https://www.e-conolight.com/nicorr-...hbl3-series-white-replaces-6-lamp-t8-32w.html

This one is 15,000 lumens for $130 
I have put up a ton of these with sensors, the only complaints is there is no quality control and there shipping is terrible
A couple of times we have gotten them right of the box not working and it is simply because they forgot to make the splice 
The shipping is probably the aggravating, there is times where 10% of the order is damaged 
I have never ordered these from this website, I get them locally


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The customer isn't sure what they want with light color and I know this can be an important detail. I doubt there is such a thing made, but anyone know of an LED highbay where you can switch the color temp like you can with some can lights?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Update - the customer didn't like the looks of the UFO type on paper, and I didn't want to try to talk them into it, so I'm sticking to 2x2 or 2x4. 

I can get the Max brand but the supplier said be prepared, they have had a lot of returns, which pretty much put me off of them. 

I also talked the customer into going up a bump in brightness, expecting to dim them down quite a bit, so we have some room for error, and for the LEDs to lose brightness over time. The circuits can handle the extra load. 

Availability is difficult right now ... I tried Lithonia and Rab and everyone's telling me they are 2-3 weeks out, which I assume means something between a month and never. They say they are raising prices at the end of the month due to tariffs. 



Anyone know any good name brand that someone has ready to ship?


----------



## mikeSBL (Aug 19, 2019)

Go to superbrightleds.com, to the linear high bay category found in commercial lighting. 

All of these here are in stock, ready to ship, and carry a 5 year warranty. We have yet to hear of a dissatisfied client or customer.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

http://www.visual-3d.com/tools/interior/

Visual has other programs that let you use any photometrics to see what the fixture performance would be. most companies other than RAB (I like their lights but hate their ies files) have the files on their sites


----------

